# Freezing cooked pumpkin



## chopper

Hi all,
I am in the process of baking some pumpkin and will not be using it all for today's pie. I am planning on freezing what is leftover for another time. What is the best way to do this, and how long will it last in the freezer? Thanks so much!


----------



## Andy M.

Just put it in a freezer bag or container and freeze it  It should be fine for a long time.  You have a lot more flexibility with an ingredient than with a stand alone food.


----------



## chopper

Thanks Andy.  I actually cooked it whole.  I have never done it that way, but it worked great.  I will just pack up the mashed pumpkin all measured up in the freezer bags then, and should be fine through the winter. I guess I just thaw it out and use it just like the canned or fresh?


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> Thanks Andy.  I actually cooked it whole.  I have never done it that way, but it worked great.  I will just pack up the mashed pumpkin all measured up in the freezer bags then, and should be fine through the winter. I guess I just thaw it out and use it just like the canned or fresh?



Mashed as a side, as a pie filling, etc.


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:


> Mashed as a side, as a pie filling, etc.


 You know, I tried it plain, and realized that it would probably be good with a little butter as a side.  It is so much better than the canned stuff IMHO.   It just seems so much sweeter.  I froze several bags and will be excited to have it at a later time.  The "pie" I made was without a crust, and very tasty too!


----------



## DaveSoMD

There was a discussion here last year about buying pumpkins on sale after Halloween and cooking and freezing them but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I grew pumpkins last year, and kept them inside and cool until about March, when I finally had the inclination to process them for the freezer. I baked and pureed, packed into ziplocks, 2 cups per bag. 

I used some of them for pie last weekend, and I understand that the pies were very tasty. I baked them for a benefit auction, they got $10-15 per pie for them! I am low carbing, so didn't even get a bite.

The pretty jack-o-lantern pumpkins don't make the best pie--look for the buff colored ones.  Or use butternut squash--it makes great pies, very smooth and sweet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I processed a very large jack-o-lantern style pumpking last year and it made a fantastic pie.  I don't know why people say they don't make good pies.  

Sprout baked her jack-o-lantern this year and squeezed out the excess water through a tea towel.  She called and was wondering what to do withthe juice as she suspected that it had significant nutritional value, and great flavor.  I suggested that she add pumpkin pie spices, freeze it, and shave it.  She called me back a few days later and said that she did that and it was great, and very refreshing.

I baked off one of my pumpkins 2 nights ago.  I'll be removing the excess juice tonight.  I've got two more pumpkins to process.  I'll be saving those juices.  I will make some pie-flvored punch, with some, shaved ice with some, and I want to try making a panna cotta with some.  I'll let everyone know how it turns out.  I'm thinking that the panna cotta will be really good.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

